# Does anyone know of a RESPONSIBLE breeder of light/white Goldens in CA.



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

Bumping Up


----------



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

I think your title was fine before..... I think the assumption is that when you come here looking for a breeder you want someone responsible... not sure that you really needed a new thread that asked exactly the same question... but none the less I copied and pasted what I said in the last thread.... and please get rid of "white" goldens dont come in white.... anyone who markets their dogs as such will not be responsible 


There are reputable breeders of English type golden retrievers.... and there are reasons to like them so don't let anyone tell you that your preference doesn't matter. The problem is that as this type has gotten more attention the bad breeders have gotten more numerous.... 

Now a couple of things....Reputable breeders generally don't breed for color and while folks have preferences we don't like to hear the I want a white golden... it tells us that the person is going along with the fad and has not really thought out what they are looking for. 

So first.... the color is "cream" and all of these dogs are registered as light gold. 

Second the English Goldens website is back up and running and looking great. I am listed on this site as well as other reputable breeders. To be listed here you have to fill out an application have all clearances on your dogs that you are breeding etc etc. I would go to the site.... English Goldens in North America - Litters - Breeders - Stud Dogs
http://www.englishgoldens.net/
the breeders listed here must have an application and references from other reputable breeders 

there is a link on the site to breeders by state 

I hope this helps 
good luck 
S


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

As I said in the other thread, anybody who markets or breeds for color is, by definition, not a good breeder. English type and white/light coat are not the same thing.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

The link provided by Shalva above is a very good one. You should have success finding what you are looking for there. 
Good Luck!


----------



## sandyhp (Jan 21, 2008)

I have a wonderful, HEALTHY pup almost a year old from Halia Golden Retrievers in Southern California. I don't believe they are planning any litters for awhile, but I am sure they would recommend someone reputable to you.


----------



## puppydogs (Dec 6, 2010)

sandyhp said:


> I have a wonderful, HEALTHY pup almost a year old from Halia Golden Retrievers in Southern California. I don't believe they are planning any litters for awhile, but I am sure they would recommend someone reputable to you.


Thanks Sandyhp. I did contact her last year and she wasn't breeding...


----------



## puppydogs (Dec 6, 2010)

still looking :-/ appears that a lot of breeders actually don't have clearances (after age 2) or the parents parents are not all cleared :-/


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

If you are just Google searching, yeah, you are going to get the HVB in California who don't do clearances and breed from any dog they have on hand.

However, there is a California litter listed right now on the English Goldens site; both parents have all clearances. I have met the dad and he is gorgeous! English Golden Retrievers in North America - Puppies - Litters


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

I have seen Star Crowned on the internet for years. They have always seemed to be very conscientious with clearances and breedings.


----------



## Braccarius (Sep 8, 2008)

Halia Goldens is out of Southern California. I know at least two of her dogs are fully certified on OFFA.org. Also, she has gorgeous dogs from the look of it.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

puppydogs said:


> still looking :-/ appears that a lot of breeders actually don't have clearances (after age 2) or the parents parents are not all cleared :-/


The problem is that if you just search online, particularly if you use "light" or "white" as part of your searches, you're going to find mostly high volume, unethical breeders.

Really good breeders don't need to advertise. You need to make contact with your local Golden Retriever club and get some referrals. Personally, I'd cut the color priority completely out of your search criteria for a while and focus on finding a small breeder who's actively competing in your area. Then, you can talk to that person about color preference.


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

Sally's Mom said:


> I have seen Star Crowned on the internet for years. They have always seemed to be very conscientious with clearances and breedings.


Yes Karen has been at this quite a while and is very conscientious. She shows in venues where English style dogs have a shot, and does obedience and retrieving activities as well. She is very concerned about the disreputable people selling based on colour which is why she helped to start the EGNA site initially. Some of the scumbags are in her "backyard" and I know they anger her. She breeds for health, structure, brains and temperament, not colour! Most of her dogs just tend to be lighter Gold because of the bloodlines.


----------



## Almanac (Jan 26, 2011)

I just found a good breeder, and the first thing I should have done which would have saved me a lot of time, is to e-mail the referral person for your area on the GRCA website. I talked to him and he e-mailed me a list of like 30 reputable breeders including which ones had new litters.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I'll second the sire on Karen's litter-I'm interested in him myself  And Karen has an excellent reputation.


----------



## ladroux416 (Mar 20, 2021)

Bumping this. Since there hasn’t been a comment about Karen or Star Crowned Goldens, does anyone have any update on her breeding program?


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

She's still around- I bred to one of her breeding last fall.


----------



## ladroux416 (Mar 20, 2021)

Thanks for the color! Any feedback on Matigan Goldens (San Diego)?


----------

